# Acer Online Store Reviews



## Mbgteach (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm from Australia, and looking to buy a new laptop from Acer's online store. 
Specifically, this one:
https://online.acer.com.au/acer/sto...al/travelmate-p238-m-intel-core-i5-8gb-256ssd

Does anyone have any experience with buying laptops from Acers online store? If so, good or bad?

Also, does anyone know anything about this particular laptop and whether it's a good buy? It seems to have pretty good specs for the price.

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a review : https://www.notebookcheck.net/Acer-TravelMate-P238-M-5575-Subnotebook-Review.164076.0.html

In the future you can google for <brand> <model> + "review"


----------



## Mbgteach (Apr 10, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> Here's a review : https://www.notebookcheck.net/Acer-TravelMate-P238-M-5575-Subnotebook-Review.164076.0.html
> 
> In the future you can google for <brand> <model> + "review"


Thanks for your reply!
I did look at that review and a couple more, but I wanted to see if anyone has had any first hand experience with buying products from Acers online store and that laptop or that range in particular. 
I also don't understand all the technical stuff in those reviews haha. But from what I can tell, that review gave it an 81%, so that's good right?


----------

